# Mad Science Mixology Party !!!!



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Woo Hoo! I knew I wanted my first official "Themed" Halloween Party to be MAd Lab-ish, it just wasn't coming together. But something clicked tonight and the theme has been born! It's a Mad Science Mixology Party. I think we will decorate as a mad lab and offer 3 signature cocktails: Test Tube Jello Shots, Something with liquid nitrogen, and something like booze infused cotton candy.

Details to come- I've got contacts in the party planning industry so I think I can create something amazing.

Might play music like acid jazz and funk throughout the night/......

Any ideas form my fellow HF members?


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oooo I like this theme. How much on the dark side is the mad lab going to be? It sounds like it's got lots of potential!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I am thinking of a black light bar room- where we have wiggly jello shots and smoking cocktails... Only lit with black lights.
Thinking of bringing in pro bartenders for this. 
I have loads of science and mad lab theme decor and props..... 
Flashing lights. steam punk, lab equipment, maybe a bit of asylum tossed in?
I think the theme can carry through the front yard and whole house easily.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh yes, all kinds of experiments gone wrong! Should be fun


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been plotting a laboratory in my basement. I can't wait to see what you come up with! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Getting very excited - Look at these fun drinks we can serve:


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ohhh those look great! What is that 1st one they glowing orb thing?!! It really looks interesting.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

You might like this idea too for mad labs drinks








this is the site I found it on: 
http://www.tinyurbankitchen.com/spherification-making-caviar/


----------

